

Share with HN:  My unclaimed steam keys from humblebundles - benologist


======
benologist
I found these unclaimed keys in my HB library if anyone wants them -

Anodyne: LJ606-Q3H47-5MLLW

Greed Corp: 62R47-GXR2P-BQB7G

Incredipede: ZY05J-FX993-RW4IC

Ticket to ride: R229P-WQNT3-V8448 + USA DLC V7TQP-F7QFB-AA706 + EU DLC
NK92Y-5HEV0-GI7L2

The Bard’s Tale: WTI30-5KIAL-CX3BL

Worms Reloaded: M29MI-2W3NC-6IVBT

Organ Trail: ZHKKG-JTR5C-5RWCD + JPL3E-94PRL-XBAA9

Broken Sword: ZTHBN-JCWM5-3W2WR + WNEWW-W7G2Y-ZL5I0

Anomaly Korea: CE33Z-3H6ID-HPWT5

Fractal: LYGYF-26B9G-YXYR5

Stealth Bastard: JLFFI-807CA-TAXFA

Nightsky: KXEKF-Y2CLM-C43XY

McPixel: P7XBK-W2YDI-H9REM

Waking Mars: XKK2Q-QK82J-XZ5TW

Trime 2: R5MH3-WBQCG-NKNIG

Mark of the Ninja: RGA3W-CPQKF-96AQX

Eets Munchies: HTV6-B9I2-AEDY-7FO8

Brutal Legend: GPJ5V-0KYNW-A3FPK

FTL: 9XEH6-KKJT0-W5RIJ

FEZ: YA5M5-8MTC6-DN038

Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken: MZ5KM-W4VME-FBINI

A Virus Named TOM: 7AQVW-0480W-CVYVE

Limbo: HP9XB-8ZMDN-XRR7A

~~~
benologist
King of Fighters XIII:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=reaAP2uxwWVNFEtu](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=reaAP2uxwWVNFEtu)

Legend of Grimrock:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=kTAT5wEsCq3DrDy5](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=kTAT5wEsCq3DrDy5)

Orcs Must Die 2:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=GUThVHwSa5XGeARv](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=GUThVHwSa5XGeARv)

Pixel Junk Eden:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=rYvdrPWH6pavdyU2](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=rYvdrPWH6pavdyU2)

Little Inferno:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=nYES4kBwY3yAhH8V](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=nYES4kBwY3yAhH8V)

Jack Lumber:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=k42htpuu552rXAGD](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=k42htpuu552rXAGD)

AAaaaAAA for the Awesome:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=YEvcz6GFR5U3D4BV](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=YEvcz6GFR5U3D4BV)

Gemini Rue:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=RYPrAAFRDfp2DHGG](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=RYPrAAFRDfp2DHGG)

Anomoly 2:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=WMXWdNbezvYdAzDf](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=WMXWdNbezvYdAzDf)

Hero Academy:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=b2sCPuZRPEPxS4cq](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=b2sCPuZRPEPxS4cq)

The Bard's Tale:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=cqqc8epwDPshdWuP](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=cqqc8epwDPshdWuP)

Bad Hotel:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=aRcvYryUNtAx8Tnw](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=aRcvYryUNtAx8Tnw)

Solar 2:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=sdUxAT5uKUYRcTDz](https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=sdUxAT5uKUYRcTDz)

